# sharing stories and thoughts about multiple miscarriages



## shannjane (Feb 13, 2008)

I thought it might be nice for people to have a place to share information about testing, feelings, and events in their life who have encountered multiple miscarriages.

We have experienced three miscarriages in the past 7-8 months. All of them have happend before 10 weeks and have resulted in missed miscarriages. We have been tested, but everything has come back ok. We are in the process of undergoing genetic testing.

I have found that talking with people who are in similar situations has been helpful .


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

We have had three losses since 12/05. The first one was at 6 weeks on 12/24/05. It was really tough and I only told my Dh and sister.

Our second loss was at 16 weeks in October 2007. It took 17 months to conceive this baby. Avery Quinn Fischer was delivered at 16 weeks on 10/4/07. Her due date was 3/28/08. We do not know why she stopped growing.

Our third loss was 1/8/08. I was 5 weeks 4 days. We were getting excited and making plans to see the Dr when the m/c started. This baby would have been due 9/11/08.

I have MTHFR, I am heterozygous for the a& c alleles. I do not have a high homcysteine level so I take 4 mg of folic acid, 2000 mg of EPO. Once I am pg, I will continue with the folic acid and possibly take more. We'll see.

Please take care!
Jen


----------



## purplepaisleymama (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been pregnant 7 times and have had 5 children. The weird thing to me is that I had my five kids before I had any miscarriages. The doctors that I saw after the first mc said that statistically I was 'due' for a mc. (Not the nicest way of describing it but, I understood). I had a d&c for the first mc because I was so ill from hyperemesis that I was unable to function and after I found out about the mc I was feeling like it would never end. I was very sick and couldn't take care of my other children so it seemed like the best choice at the time. When I became pg again, I was a bit reserved but felt better than any other of my pregnancies, so I was optomistic. I started to mc after contracting ehrlichiosis ( a tick borne disease that is not pleasant), though noone connected the flu-like symptoms of the disease with the tick bite until 6 months later. I am not sure if the problems I have are related to the fact that I am rh-, or the ehrlichiosis ( which wouldn't make sense for the first mc as I most likely contracted it just before the 2nd mc, though I have thought that I have had lyme since just after my almost 7yo was 3 months old), or just some very extreme amount of bad luck.
I wish that someone in the medical field would listen to me about all of my thoughts on this subject, it would at least make me feel more validated.
We have just agreed to start trying for another baby and I am beginning to feel that only positive thinking should be my goal but, it is so hard to let go, I want to be able to breathe that sigh of relief.... soon.
laura


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Laura,

All of my losses are also after having living children. I have been pregnant 6 times, I have 3 living children. It is unexplainable to me.

I am so sorry for your losses! Please take care!








s,
Jen


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I had two miscarriages in between our two children. The first was in the 11th week, the second was in my 9th week. The first was in February, then we waited a full cycle and got pg. again right away, miscarried in June. That time, I wasn't even sure if I could try again. We did after a few months, and got pregnant in October, and had our second little boy.

We contemplate trying for a third, but I just don't know. I feel like I have to prepare myself for at least 1 or 2 more miscarriages before I'll get a sticky one again, and it's a weird thing to think about. I don't feel like my body will let me have it the first time anymore.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I've lost three babies in the last year. I lost a baby at 20 weeks in Feb. 2007, a baby at 3-5 weeks in May 2007, and another baby at 17 weeks in Nov. 2007.

We also just had tons of testing done on me and everything came back normal...very frustrating. We should be hearing back from the Peri about the chromosomal testing we had done at the end of January. Something is happening, I know it. We just can't figure it out. It's also even more perplexing because I had two very uneventful pregnancies and two healthy children. I wonder sometimes if they are miracles?!

I think though, that we will try again in the summer for one last time. If we lose the baby, that's it, no more trying. It's too emotionally difficult for both of us to go that far into the pregnancy and lose the baby.

It's a hard decsion for anyone to make. HUGS to everyone!


----------



## kmamaTX (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Laura,

All of my losses are also after having living children.

Here too. I have 3 living children after 7 pregnancies. I've had 3 m/c's and just lost my dd to stillbirth 3 weeks ago.

My first two pregnancies were fairly uneventful. I did develop moderate preeclampsia with my first and did the bedrest thing for the last month, but she was born full-term and healthy. I had some spotting at the beginning of my 2nd pregnancy, but I think I know why (had a violent stomach bug and developed a small bleed or irritated my cervix) and he was also born full-term and healthy.

When my ds was 3, we decided we wanted another. I got pregnant right away (just as I did with my first two). When I went in for my first appt and "dating" u/s, there was no heartbeat. I was 9 wks, 1 day, baby measured 8 wks 6 days. I was in a stupor. I had a D&C the next day. I accepted my doctor's reassurance that it was a fluke, just one of those things. 3 months later I was pregnant again. I had u/s at 6 wks and 8 wks showing normal growth and heartbeat, but at 10.5 wks there was no heartbeat, baby measured 9 wks 5 days. My OB sent me to an RE where they ran all the tests on me and found nothing wrong. I had kept charts of my cycles for the months between the m/c's and the RE told me they looked just like the examples in the book...he couldn't believe my cycles were so textbook perfect! No hormonal issues, no blood clotting or immune issues, nothing. Oh...I also took progesterone during that pregnancy as a "precaution".

6 weeks later I was pregnant again. This time they had me take progesterone and baby aspirin both. Things looked great on u/s at 6, 8, and 10 weeks...we thought we were okay. But...at 12 weeks, no heartbeat once again. This time they tested both the baby and dh and I for genetic issues...none found.

6 weeks later I was pregnant again! This time I refused the progesterone and took only the baby aspirin. My progesterone levels were tested several times and were always on the high end. I wish I'd refused it with the other ones too, but I was scared. This pregnancy went great...it was probably my healthiest and most physically comfortable pregnancy yet (emotionally was another story!). I had a healthy baby girl in 4/06 (the 3 m/c's were all between July 04 and June 05).

We really felt confident that whatever caused the m/c's was gone (I wondered if it had to do with the digestive issues I had during that time...I thought I was developing IBS or something for a few months). We knew even before my youngest dd was born that we would have at least one more. I wanted to wait until she was two so I could have her weaned or almost weaned before I got pregnant. We were surprised in September to find that I was already pregnant again! My due date would put the new little one being born right after dd turned two! We were surprised, but excited. I felt much more confident this time than last time. I had rented a doppler with that pregnancy to ease my mind, I didn't this time.

Once again, things went great. They were going just as well as they had with toddler dd. I felt great, baby was growing and healthy, all was well! We found out we were having another girl. We picked her name and made plans on how to fit her in with her big sisters once she was done co-sleeping. In the week leading up to my 20 week u/s, I got a little uneasy because it seemed like her movements had slowed down. But...I figured I was probably being paranoid and I had been super busy, after all, and probably just didn't notice her moving. I was reassured at my u/s...everything looked great, she was right on track. Looking back, though, she really didn't move during the u/s either. She moved her hands and mouth, but didn't wiggle or move her legs and feet at all. In the week after the u/s, I began to get uneasy again because I wasn't feeling movement. Finally, a week after the u/s I got really concerned when I laid in bed one morning for an hour poking my belly and didn't get any pokes back. I called my OB and they told me to come in for a quick heartbeat check to reassure me. The OB couldn't find her heartbeat. An u/s confirmed...she was gone. I was induced on 1/28/08 and delivered my beautiful baby girl Klaire Annelise. She was born in her caul, and when the nurse opened it everyone in the room began to bawl. Her cord was incredibly tangled all around her, and was around her neck tightly four times. She was perfect, with the same features as her siblings. 10.5 inches and 10.5 oz....a good size for her age.

So...evidently her death is unrelated to the miscarriages and was a completely random thing. I guess I'm just super unlucky, LOL. We still really feel strongly that we want at least one more, but I don't know when to expect my cycles to come back. My 22 month old thinks she hit the jackpot since my milk came back in, so that may delay things a bit. I'm really anxious to be pregnant again (even though nothing will replace Klaire), but scared at the same time. Getting past the first trimester isn't going to be as much a relief to me anymore.

It makes me angry sometimes that I can't just enjoy the wonder of being pregnant like I did during my first two pregnancies. I've always enjoyed being pregnant and thought it was just such a miraculous thing to be growing another life in my body, feeling them wiggle around, etc. and now I feel like so much of that joy has been robbed from me and replaced by worry and fear.

So, anyway...that's my story. I'm sorry any of us have a story like this to share.


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

I have no living children yet.

I lost a baby in May 2007 at 10 weeks, another baby in July 2007 at 5 weeks, and a baby in October 2007 at 6 weeks.

I'm now pregnant again and almost 17 weeks. So far, all is OK with this pregnancy, but I'm of course nervous, and not yet prepared to truly believe.

We were all set to begin testing with a specialist in December of 2007 when I discovered I was again pregnant. Because of the pregnancy, we didn't progress with testing to see why my miscarriages happened, just tested progesterone levels and monitored this one closely until about 11 weeks.

The specialist Dr. said around 11 weeks that I should be fine, and because the baby is growing well, not to worry, and he graduated me to my care provider of choice.

So, we'll see...I have a midwife appointment tomorrow!

(((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) to everyone who has a story like ours to tell.

I'm hoping for life after loss.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I have had 4 MCs (one twins), and have live children.

They did all testing 7 years ago after my first 2 MCs an dfound nothing wrong. Now I am being tested again for a clotting disorder. Possibly APS.

For my 2 children I was on the aspirin/heparin/progesterone protocol. ALso with this one, PLUS monthly IVIG and steroids.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

I've had 3 m/cs at 8, 5 and 10 weeks. I have one perfect, healthy DD.

After our most recent loss in August '07 we decided to take a break from TTC for a while. In December we decided we were ready again, and just last month I saw an RE. He discovered some blood flow issues, and that I have low progesterone. In my last pregnancy I had low progesterone, but the dr I was seeing at the time refused to prescribe supplements, so I use natural progesterone cream. Either the progesterone wasn't the issue, or the NPC just wasn't enough, because I lost that baby at 10 weeks. S/he stopped growing around 9.5 weeks.

I just found out I am pg again and am terrified that I will lose this baby too







I am on progesterone, baby aspirin and will start heparin next week.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

We have had 3 miscarriages, all 8 weeks or earlier. No live children.

I have an autoimmune disorder, which puts me at a higher risk of m/c.

One RE put us through the rounds, testing for clotting disorders, autoimmune issues, and physical problems. The hysterosalpingogram showed a possible hydrosalpinx (damaged fallopian tube that can retain fluid that is toxic to developing embryos), but subsequent laparoscopic surgery showed the tubes were fine. She found endometriosis while in 'there', which she cauterized. Endometriosis is associated with m/c, so we thought maybe that was the problem.

We got pregnant with #3 while under the care of this RE. My hormone levels were very off, both progesterone and estrogen, so those were supplemented.

After we miscarried this one, we did genetic testing on DH and me, which came up fine. The RE said to 'keep plugging away'.

Obviously there is a problem, so I looked for a different doctor, someone who would try to find the cause.

My current doctor has been very, very thorough; we spent one menstrual cycle doing bloodwork every day for part of it and every other day for part of it. They did transvaginal ultrasounds every other day through ovulation, measuring the ovary and endometrial lining to see if they were developing properly.

This doctor does laparoscopic surgery on every single patient, as he says 80% have endometriosis. He feels laser removal is more effective than cautery, so redid that on my endometriosis. He redid the hysterosalpingogram, and measured the pressure of the dye in my fallopian tubes, to determine if there was any blockage. During the surgery he did a hysteroscopy, and saw evidence of a uterine infection. Subsequent tests confirmed that it is a chlamydia infection.

So I have been on antibiotics off and on since June, trying to cure the infection. The primary symptom is several days of brownish bleeding, following my period.

This doctor also has me on an obscure thyroid medication (T3), since my body temp was consistently low. My body temp is now several tenths of a degree higher.

So, the doctor thinks the uterine infection is the cause of our m/cs, aggravated by endometriosis, a slight estrogen deficiency, and the thyroid problems. If he can't clear the infection, we probably won't ttc again.

This doctor is a little 'out there'...his stances on the laser surgery, thyroid medication and treatment on the uterine infection are all relatively unsubstantiated. But his success rate of treating infertility is about the same as Johns Hopkins, which I find to be pretty impressive. And he isn't trying to pump me full of fertility drugs, which the previous RE was trying to do.

Was this all worth it? I still don't know. The testing is a slippery slope, it's hard to stop until you get answers. I never would have predicted that I would endure so much....but when I KNEW there was a problem...

I am so very weary from the process. I don't know if this was the right path or not.


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplepaisleymama* 
I wish that someone in the medical field would listen to me about all of my thoughts on this subject, it would at least make me feel more validated.

Me too, I cling to the validation from my family & MDC, but the medical field - ack!


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

We conceived DD very easily w/in a few months of trying. My pregnancy was wonderful and totally uneventful.

8/1/07 - spontaneous miscarriage early in the 5th week

8/7-14/07 - subchorionic hematoma resulting in miscarriage; 5-6 weeks

2/20/07 - one "string" of blood in my CF
2/22/07 - light brown blood; scheduled u/s; I was 10w2d pregnant, but the baby measured 6w4d which was devastating; I had been carrying around a dead baby for a month! Scheduled repeat u/s & consult with OB for 2/25
2/23/07 - severe bleeding landed me in the OR; agreed to curretage; it's over

I don't know what's next. I have a follow-up with the OB in 2 weeks. But I don't think I'll work with her to get pregnant next time. So should I be looking for a reproductive endocrinologist? I had blood testing after the last miscarriage, and nothing came back abnormal. I have a low BBT - 97.1 in the 1st half of my cycle. I'm generally low on energy. I have had bad skin for a few years now. I don't know . . .

I'm glad this thread was started. The next steps are going to be hard.

Facing my colleagues and students, all of whom knew that I was pregnant, will be excrutiating.


----------



## kstanley3804 (Mar 12, 2008)

First, I was wondering if someone could tell me what "DD" is.

Anyway, I'm on here because I'm hoping to find some answers or something. I have a beautiful little girl (DOB 3-8-04) who just turned 4 on Saturday. She was my first pregnancy and everything went like expected.

Back in Sept. 2007, we decided to start trying for another baby. In October, we found out we were expecting, but then lost the baby in November at 6.5 weeks. We were very upset. The nurse said it was normal and it all happened naturally. I didn't have a D&C since it all worked out on its own. We were assured it was highly unlikely to happen again, that something just probably hadn't connected just perfectly during conception.

So, we started trying again pretty much right after I got my period back on Dec. 18, 2007. On Jan. 11, we found out we were expecting again and were excited, yet hesitant. We got a pregnancy confirmation, then the doctor had an ultrasound done at 8 weeks. That went great, and actually told us we were 9 weeks (by the baby's size), not 8. We saw the heart beat going at 183 bpm, and it was so incredibly awesome. Everything was going great. We'd made it past when we'd had the miscarriage before and everything looked great. Then, on the night of Sat., March 8 (after my daughter's birthday party), I started to spot. I decided that since I was 12.5 weeks and had recently started to really feel my uterus stretching, it had to be from that. I just went to bed. I woke up the next morning with the same deal. I called the nurse, and was told to just rest and stay in bed. My husband and daughter headed off to church since it seemed like it'd be okay. Then, at noon, it started. I don't have to explain to anyone here. We rushed to the ER and ended up with a D&C and leaving late that night. This time has been so much more traumatic than last time and was so much physically harder. And it came out of the blue! That was only two days ago, and I just want to know what I have to do to make a pregnancy work.

I know that there are other people who have children and then something develops that causes multiple miscarriages. A nurse my mother-in-law knows said something about blood clotting. I intend to get some testing done. I refuse to have 3 miscarriages before the doctor will get me tested. I will not willingly do this again to myself or another baby. We still haven't told Hailey, and I am worried how she will react. We didn't tell her after the first one since she is so young, and we knew we'd be trying again right away. But with the D&C, it may be longer this time.

I didn't mean to tell my life story, but I just need some feedback from women who have been here. After having a perfect pregnancy with my daughter, I never would have dreamed I'd be here. I'm 21 and have 3 children, even though only one is here with me, with my other two babies in Heaven. If anyone has any advice or anything, please let me know.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kstanley3804* 
First, I was wondering if someone could tell me what "DD" is.

Anyway, I'm on here because I'm hoping to find some answers or something. I have a beautiful little girl (DOB 3-8-04) who just turned 4 on Saturday. She was my first pregnancy and everything went like expected.

Back in Sept. 2007, we decided to start trying for another baby. In October, we found out we were expecting, but then lost the baby in November at 6.5 weeks. We were very upset. The nurse said it was normal and it all happened naturally. I didn't have a D&C since it all worked out on its own. We were assured it was highly unlikely to happen again, that something just probably hadn't connected just perfectly during conception.

So, we started trying again pretty much right after I got my period back on Dec. 18, 2007. On Jan. 11, we found out we were expecting again and were excited, yet hesitant. We got a pregnancy confirmation, then the doctor had an ultrasound done at 8 weeks. That went great, and actually told us we were 9 weeks (by the baby's size), not 8. We saw the heart beat going at 183 bpm, and it was so incredibly awesome. Everything was going great. We'd made it past when we'd had the miscarriage before and everything looked great. Then, on the night of Sat., March 8 (after my daughter's birthday party), I started to spot. I decided that since I was 12.5 weeks and had recently started to really feel my uterus stretching, it had to be from that. I just went to bed. I woke up the next morning with the same deal. I called the nurse, and was told to just rest and stay in bed. My husband and daughter headed off to church since it seemed like it'd be okay. Then, at noon, it started. I don't have to explain to anyone here. We rushed to the ER and ended up with a D&C and leaving late that night. This time has been so much more traumatic than last time and was so much physically harder. And it came out of the blue! That was only two days ago, and I just want to know what I have to do to make a pregnancy work.

I know that there are other people who have children and then something develops that causes multiple miscarriages. A nurse my mother-in-law knows said something about blood clotting. I intend to get some testing done. I refuse to have 3 miscarriages before the doctor will get me tested. I will not willingly do this again to myself or another baby. We still haven't told Hailey, and I am worried how she will react. We didn't tell her after the first one since she is so young, and we knew we'd be trying again right away. But with the D&C, it may be longer this time.

I didn't mean to tell my life story, but I just need some feedback from women who have been here. After having a perfect pregnancy with my daughter, I never would have dreamed I'd be here. I'm 21 and have 3 children, even though only one is here with me, with my other two babies in Heaven. If anyone has any advice or anything, please let me know.









I am so so sorry for your losses. I don't have your exact pattern. I had a m/c, then my DS, and then a m/c. Because none of mine were consecutive they are calling them flukes. I had a D/C with this last m/c in Janurary. My doctor has advised b/c of the surgery to wait 2 AF's then to try again. I should get my second period this week. I think b/c yours were consecutive testing would be a good idea and hopefully give you some answers. DD=dear daughter


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I just finished having a ton of testing done...all fine. They tested for all they could for second trimester losses and we just got the genetic testing done and everything is absolutely fine.

I'm not fine. I'm not. I wanted answers, and I haven't gotten one single thing. I lost three babies last year- 20 week baby in Feb 07, 3-5 week baby in May 07, and a 17 week baby in Nov. 07. Yah, it's been a crappy year. I have no idea what to do or where to turn. I go back and forth daily between wanting to give it one more try, to saying, "forget it".

I hope you get some answers. I think I would feel better with answers that said, " no, you absolutely can NOT have another baby, it's too risky, it will end in a fetal demise" to no answers at all.

HUGS momma!!!


----------



## bellacymom (Apr 3, 2008)

I have had two m/c's. My first pregnancy ended in m/c at 8 weeks gestation and then I got pregnant my oldest daughter 3 months later. My third pregnancy also ended in m/c but I think there is a chance it could have been twins because I was pregnant one month later and my baby was 8lbs 10oz even though she was a week early. My doctor couldn't ever tell if I needed a D&C from the first pregnancy, I had miscarried a twin or if I was pregnant again. While I was going through the first D&C and then the natural miscarriage with the second one I was having a very hard time but once I miscarried I swept it under the rug because ignoring it was the only way I knew how to deal with the pain. Both were never formed just an empty sac so that helped with the grieving a bit.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

Here goes..
My story begins with Charlie. He was born at 35 weeks with a heart defect. He passed away before surgery could be done. Since then, I've gotten pregnant 2 more times, both ending in missed m/c. The first m/c happened in October of 07. I went to the doc for my confirmation of pregnancy appt. and they said the pregnancy test line looked really light. I was supposed to be almost 6.5 weeks at that point. They did an ultrasound that showed a sac with no fetal pole. They decided to wait and see if things changed in a week, but I was sure of my dates so I knew it was over. A couple of days after that appt, I started bleeding and having labor-like pains. After a week of trying to m/c on my own, I had a d&c since I hadn't expelled the sac.
My second m/c just happened 2 weeks ago. We went to the doc for an ultrasound. I'd been having lots of pregnancy symptoms, and even had a really dark pregnancy test. What was supposed to be an 8 week ultrasound showed a sac with a 6 week 2 day fetal pole with no heartbeat. We were sure of our conception dates. A week later, we had a second ultrasound to confirm. Things remained the same. A D&C was performed once again. My doc sent out for genetic testing on the fetal pole. We don't have the results yet. I will also be tested for blood clotting disorders (which I found out runs on my dad's side of the family). My doc says the plans for next pregnancy is progesterone shortly after ovulation, and then lovenox shots after the first positive pregnancy test.
Now we're in a holding pattern and waiting for the next step. We had a son for a few days, and now we have no living children. It's hard not to get discouraged when we want something so badly.


----------



## ipeabody (Jun 4, 2007)

I just wanted to add something. Just a little while ago I found out I had hashimoto's thyroiditis, which was likely the cause of my multiple miscarriages. I now have a 9 month old, after seeking fertility treatment. The fertility doc's never diagnosed the hashimoto's because my thyroid was normal at the time and didn't quit until after my successful pregnancy, but I have always had the antibodies. There is a correlation between hashimoto's and miscarriage. It is not a definitive explanation, but a likely one. I guess I am just glad to have an explanation. It feels good to know why. And I guess I hope everyone gets their thyroid and their antibodies checked if they have this issue.


----------



## shannjane (Feb 13, 2008)

Well we have had three miscarriages and it has now been exactly one year. it has been a very difficult battle. We are seeing a specialist and he has just checked my thyroid, which I was curious about b/c my mother and grandmother have had trouble with their thyroid and are dependent on meds. Anyhow we got the results and I have a slightly elevated thyroglobulin antibody. They said later in life I am at higher risk for being dependent on meds. I haven't been able to talk to the actual dr. yet about this being a possible reason, but I am very hopeful. It would be so great to finally be successful in something I have wanted for so long. I am now taking a low dose med for thyroid. It is something to get checked if you are having losses


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I've only had one loss so far (2 weeks ago) but this thread came up when I was searching for thyroid info. I have Hashimoto's. Now I'm a little worried about having more losses. *ipeabody*, what are you doing for treatment?


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

3 losses total for me. All between my first pregnancy and the current one. I lost a babe following a surprise conception at 7 weeks. No tissue was saved and we didn't do any testing. The second m/c was at nearly 14 weeks and was truly heartbreaking. I'm convinced I knew the exact moment that my baby's heart stopped beating and will forever remember that feeling. We had both tissue testing on the fetus/placenta and bloodwork done on me. I was diagnosed with Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome related to lupus and was told to follow up with a perinatologist and hematologist-oncologist. Anyway. I thought I'd be in the clear with the pregnancy prior to this one taking Lovenox, but I ended up misscarrying again at 8 weeks. Testing revealed the same results as the 14 week loss.

Currently, I'm taking Lovenox and am (honestly) terrified I'll lose this babe as well. I'm almost 15 weeks, but I won't be able to relax until I push my healthy baby out into the world and hear their cry.

I think women who have gone through losses like we have are more resilient and appreciative of the end result of a healthy pregnancy/baby. I'm thinking of each and every one of you women who have replied to this post and wish you well on your journeys.


----------



## ipeabody (Jun 4, 2007)

erin_brycesmom: My treatment was not based on the Hashimoto's as they didn't know I had it until after a successful pregnancy, but I did see a fertility specialist and was given progesterone suppositiories after ovulation till the second trimester and aspirin till just before delivery. That is just a standard treatment for unexplained miscarriage. Now that I have been diagnosed with the hashimoto's, my thyroid gave out after the pregnancy, I will have to have regular blood tests and keep up with my thyroid meds as well if I am to get pregnant again. Hashimoto's and recurrent loss are correlated but they can't say for sure why.

Good luck.


----------



## kstanley3804 (Mar 12, 2008)

I posted a couple of months back about the two miscarriages I'd had. I just wanted to update everyone that was interested or may think they have the same things that we've found an answer. I have a luteal phase deficiency. We shouldn't have any more problems now. I'm still a bit hesitant, but I want another baby too much to put it off. I'm going on full steam ahead and will let ya'll know what happens.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've had 5 m/c. My1st preg was awesome and perfect (DS1 is now 6). Then I had a 6 week loss. It was uncomplicated. Then I got pregnent again and again it was perfect (DS2 is now 3). In Dec 2006, I m/c at 19 weeks - that one needed a D&C. Then in Feb 2007 at 5.5 weeks, again uncomplicated. Then in Sept 2007, at 10 weeks. This one nearly killed me - massive blood loss. DH literally thought I was dead when he called the ambulance. And it took weeks until I was strong enough to care for my boys again. Then in March 2008, we had another 10 week loss, luckily no complications this time.

We've had all kinds of testing, and everything has been normal. I'm sure there is more we could do, but we may be giving up. Part of me wants to keep trying, but mostly I feel like it's taken too much of a toll on our family. My DCs only know about the 19 week loss, but I've spent a lot of the last year and a half pregnant and nauseous and tired, or on bed rest, or miscarrying, or recovering. I haven't been a great mom through all of this. I'm starting to feel like it's not worth sacrificing being there with the children I have to chase the one I may never get, YK?

It just sucks to have it end this way.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had 5 miscarriages. The first was between my second and third children; I miscarried twins at about 10 weeks. Everything went normally (for a miscarriage) and three months later I was pg again and carried to term.

After my third child, I had four miscarriages over the space of about a year. The miscarriages came earlier and earlier; I never had any trouble getting pg again after a loss. I started charting my cycles after the first miscarriage and was pretty sure my luteal phase was short. After my fourth miscarriage, I started taking vitex, and found out I was pg shortly after (6 weeks after the miscarriage). I carried to term. I stayed on the vitex until my second trimester.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I've had three miscarriages. All three were pretty early. I had a healthy daughter in September 99. In February 01 I had my first miscarriage. After that I had two healthy babies in December 01 and November 03. Then in September 05 I miscarried twins. I went on to have a healthy baby in August 06. Then out of the blue I found out I was unexpectedly expecting. I miscarried that baby in February of this year. We're not trying to have anymore children, but my midwife told me that if I found out I was pg again to contact her right away and we could test some things.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*


----------



## fuel1316 (May 22, 2008)

hugs


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
I could have written those words myself. Exactly! Why couldn't things end nicely? Why is the decision made for use that "well, I guess that is it because our family can't handle much more" instead of "our family is complete. We are done having children" I would really like to know why....

I just wish I could have said, after 2 children, that I felt truly finished. I wish I could have that feeling that some of my friends have - that they really have no desire to ever be pregnant or have babies ever again.

I'm really trying to make peace with this situation. I think it's going to be a long road. I hope the rest of you are able to find some peace and happiness as well.


----------



## autumnbloom (Oct 1, 2006)

I have had two miscarriages.... I blogged about them tonight as my latest one was last tuesday at 12 weeks.


----------



## Hope4me (Aug 3, 2008)

First of all I would like to start out by saying I have read some of your forums and I'm really sorry to hear about your losses. I know what your all going through.
I have been desperately searching for someone to be able to give me answers, knowledgeable facts and for some kind of help on my medical case. I am a 31-year-old female from Ontario, Canada. 13 years ago, I conceived a child and my pregnancy was completely normal. I had no complications carrying to full term and no complications during delivery. Around 2 years later, still with the same partner we attempted to have another child. The pregnancy was unsuccessful and it ended up being my very first miscarriage. I ended up having five more miscarriages with the same partner throughout the years. Recently I have changed partners. I have had one miscarriage with my new partner and currently I am 6 weeks pregnant, threatening another miscarriage.
A year ago, I started going to a fertility clinic where I have had several blood tests taken. I have had an HSG- Hysterosalpingogram. All the tests came back negative, meaning the tests were showing there is nothing wrong. I have had several beta blood tests in which they found my Progesterone levels might be low. I have been prescribed Progesterone suppositories, which need to be inserted vaginally on the 14th day of every cycle. I was to continue taking the progesterone suppositories until conception, carrying into pregnancy until I reached my first ultrasound. Presently I have been having beta blood tests done every two days to monitor my progesterone level. When Dr's office came in contact with me about my results they were telling me my progesterone level is going up but my level was still not where there goal was. Thursday, July 31st 2008 I had another beta blood test taken. Dr's office called me to let me know my progesterone level was starting to go down and my pregnancy has become a threat. Now I am unable to see my Dr. until August 11th, which is over a week away.
I have seen so many Doctors; I have asked so many questions, I do a lot of my own research online. Everywhere I turn, it seems like I come to a dead end. I get the constant feeling of avoidance and people shifting the responsibility. I am now searching near and far for someone to take on my medical case and help me have a successful pregnancy.

Hope4me


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Hope4me, have you been tested for blood clotting disorder?

Are you on aspirin and/or heparin?


----------



## Hope4me (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ilaria. Yes I am on low grade asprin. I take one everday. As well as Progesterone suppositories and maternal vitamins.

I don't believe I've been tested for blood clotting disorder. I have had an HSG done which I guess ruled out a lot of things. I have had several blood tests and everythings continues to come back negative. They can't find anything wrong except for once I hit 6 weeks my progesterone level starts to drop.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Only one of our five pregnancies were successful/full term/etc.

We had three miscarriages between fall 2003 and Christmas 2004, two singletons and one set of twins. Testing (oh the testing, seemed like it would never end) reveled only a slight LFD.

My gyn strongly urged me to see a fertility specialist, who put me on clomid and, once pregnant, on progest.

We now have a little boy.

I had another mc afterwards and I think the 4th was the worst becasue we knew what we were losing.

At this point, we consider ourselves to be lucky to have one but the yearning is still there. I don't often come over to this board but this weekend I was feeling sorry for myself and stopped in.

I had absolutely no idea, until we lived it, just how common pregnancy losses are.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boysmom2* 
I just wish I could have said, after 2 children, that I felt truly finished. I wish I could have that feeling that some of my friends have - that they really have no desire to ever be pregnant or have babies ever again.

I'm really trying to make peace with this situation. I think it's going to be a long road. I hope the rest of you are able to find some peace and happiness as well.









I could have written (and have!) those words. I wish I could just be okay with those that I have. It's SO tough. They are 'reproductive years' for a REASON! we have instinctive behaviors to repopulate; nurture someone. it's NORMAL! this is the hard part. In developed countries we tend to move away from that. it's not normal for women to have as many children as they can. we feel *odd*. but it's how we are designed.

you are right, it's a LONG and torturous road. and the main reason for my current negative/grief/anger feelings. I'm more sad about the loss of future children (by not TTC) than I am for the loss of Micah @ full term.


----------



## kstanley3804 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just wanted to make a quick note. I said last time that I was diagnosed with a Luteal Phase Deficiency and in May started taking 100mg progesterone suppositories twice daily. In August I finally got another positive pregnancy test. I took the progesterone all the way up to week 13ish. We have had two ultrasounds and everything looks normal. We go Tuesday for our big ultrasound and hopefully to find out the sex. We seem to be in the clear. I am due May 21, the day after my dad's birthday who just passed away in July. We are praying God will allow this miracle baby to give us one more blessing and be born on my dad's birthday. I hope if anyone else has a lack of progesterone, your doctor will give you a similar regimen to follow. It worked for us!


----------

